

Show HN: Startup idea valuator - krsmith35
http://ideatolaunch.co/ideavaluator/

======
smt88
This is utter nonsense for so many reasons.

Startups are valuable when they make money, and they don't make money because
of the idea. They're all about the people: the founders and their
relationships to the target market.

That's not to mention how often ideas change. Sometimes the target market
changes completely as well.

You can make detailed, elaborate models all you want, but it's not going to
tell you anything about the value of a startup. It's the belief that ideas are
important that lead so many first-time founders to fail.

~~~
krsmith35
Did you try it out? I think you will feel differently when you get to the end
:)

~~~
smt88
Wow. My foot is in my mouth. I absolutely love this tool!

(Should have guessed how your algorithm works based on the "companies you want
to be like" section...)

Definitely sharing this!

~~~
krsmith35
Haha - I thought you might enjoy the end. Thanks for taking a look!

------
wudf
I think it's broken. My mom said shirt collars as a service was a million
dollar idea.

